# From Central Florida



## Zack (Jul 21, 2009)

Found this site while "surfing".  Looks to be a quite active forum.

I was raised in 1977, hopefully never to old to learn more.

Zack


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums my Brother!


----------



## owls84 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I just hope we can live up to the expectations. Welcome to the forum. Jump in with anything. Feel free to post an reply or a new thread even. We enjoy the discussions.


----------



## Nate Riley (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome!  Where in Central Florida?  I lived in Gainesville for a while.


----------



## Zack (Jul 21, 2009)

Crystal River/ Homosassa Springs area


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 21, 2009)

welcome


----------



## JEbeling (Jul 21, 2009)

Could not live there.. ! would never learn to spell the citys names..?


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forums !


----------



## rhitland (Jul 22, 2009)

welcome Brother


----------



## RJS (Jul 22, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## twobaths (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi My Name is Fred Bath & I moved to Magnolia, TX in May of 2005
In June of 2006, I was elected Secretary of Tomball 1096
Great Lodge   Really Enjoying myself
I had gone through the chairs & reached SW back in Ft Walton Beach, FL (Alpha 172)
On June 24th, I reached 40 years in Masonry
Good Forum


----------



## RJS (Jul 25, 2009)

twobaths said:


> Hi My Name is Fred Bath & I moved to Magnolia, TX in May of 2005
> In June of 2006, I was elected Secretary of Tomball 1096
> Great Lodge   Really Enjoying myself
> I had gone through the chairs & reached SW back in Ft Walton Beach, FL (Alpha 172)
> ...



Congratulations on 40 Years!!!


----------



## JTM (Jul 25, 2009)

good to have you.  you'll find that this is by far the best forum for masons that i have yet to find.  if you find a better one, lemme know.  





(kidding, blake)


----------

